# Getting smell of sick from hair



## Jchihuahua

Sorry for the yucky topic!

Daisy is really, really poorly. She had never thrown up before (apart from baby spit up) but seems to have a nasty tummy bug and has been violently sick for the last 2 days. I have stayed off work with her today as she is really not at all well and we had 45 minutes sleep last night and I had to bath her 3 times in the middle of the night.

The night before last she was really sick in her sleep and her hair was caked in it when she woke up. We have washed her hair loads of times since then but I can still smell it :(. 

Does anyone have any tips on removing the smell of sick from a toddlers hair? My mum says white vinegar works for clothes but she doesn't know about hair.


----------



## OmarsMum

:hugs: 

Vinegar will work but the smell of it will stick to the hair. 1 tsp in a cup of water with get the smell out. 

Hope she gets better soon Hun :hugs:


----------



## moomoo

I would use some adult shampoo and maybe a bit of conditioner on her hair...

Clothes wash with a slightly hotter wash with an extra cup of detergent x


----------



## KayBea

you just need to wash and wash and wash it :(
like pp said use adult shampoo - just watch her eyes :)

hope shes better soon xx


----------



## Wellington

Check inside her ears! I found a load of puke in an ear once despite several baths and midnight 'jet washing' in the shower,

Bad mummy to me for not finding it before! I just couldn't fathom out where the smell was coming from!


----------



## sophxx

Bicarbonate of soda works you could make a little paste mix it with vinegar and rjb on. It also works if she has been sick on the carpet ect just sprinkle it on and vac it up after. X


----------



## stardust599

My DD stopped being sick the day before yesterday and still STINKS!


----------



## xprincessx

I was sick in my hair about aged 11.. i washed it about 6 times before it came out :sick:


----------



## Fraggles

bicarb and lots of washing and I agree check ears and any creases vomit dries in fast and the smell seems to linger.


----------



## TennisGal

Teatree oil or lavender oil...couple of drops mixed in with her shampoo should help. Get well, little lady xxxx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Thanks everyone. I will try those ideas and hopefully get rid of the smell. Poor little girl has been sick all day, and I have it as well now. I just hope Tommy doesn't catch the bug too.


----------

